

How Rackspace Hosts Rackspace.com - pinojo
http://www.rackspace.com/blog/how-rackspace-hosts-rackspace-com/

======
cultureulterior
This doesn't describe anything about their setup. Not software used, not
hardware used, not networking setup, not anything.

